# boxing



## bylo (Mar 7, 2007)

who won the boxing mundine or Sam Solomon


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 7, 2007)

no idea, but hopefully Sam solomon


----------



## Camo (Mar 7, 2007)

It has not started yet. I am waiting for it to start in about 3 more fights time.

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope solomon smashes the loud mouth but.

Cameron


----------



## bylo (Mar 7, 2007)

who is wining the other fights


----------



## Camo (Mar 7, 2007)

They are just nobodys fighting. Hopo is fighting now.

Cameron


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 7, 2007)

did he get past the first round this time, before knocking his opponent out?


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 7, 2007)

hopo looks like a trout! an angery trout


----------



## Camo (Mar 7, 2007)

dazza_wilto said:


> did he get past the first round this time, before knocking his opponent out?



How good was that fight he smashed him in the first round.

Cameron


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2007)

Is this the Mundine fight you are referring to Camo??


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 7, 2007)

So is the mundine fight on yet or will i still have time to make it to the pub


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 7, 2007)

Common everyone can see it!


----------



## MDPython (Mar 7, 2007)

LMAO!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:

I see it!! Clearly....


----------



## bylo (Mar 7, 2007)

you have a point there oskorei.
and is willi masons brother fighting


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 7, 2007)

when i was watching his first fight before that mundine fight months ago my mate and i could not stop laughing at his troutiness


----------



## DrOsteo (Mar 7, 2007)

has the fight started yet???????????????


----------



## bylo (Mar 7, 2007)

can we have an update


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 7, 2007)

how about now?


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2007)

last i heard it should be the next one up


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2007)

Go Mundine......


----------



## codeth (Mar 7, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Go Mundine......



whens the cat going to fight Kessler instead of ***** footing around things.

if he wants a real challenge, send him to mexico to fight real boxers


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 7, 2007)

i agree codeth


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2007)

codeth said:


> whens the cat going to fight Kessler instead of ***** footing around things.
> 
> if he wants a real challenge, send him to mexico to fight real boxers




exactly!!!


----------



## codeth (Mar 7, 2007)

hoorah!!


come on , it had to be said, he is " the man " isnt he?


----------



## codeth (Mar 7, 2007)

he reminds me of mr T in rocky 3, never shut up. from now on we reffer to him as " the mouth "


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2007)

Mundine may have had a mouth on him at one stage, which he has finally wound in to some extent.

He is an excellent boxer, he was ripped of his world title when he had it, unfairly so. 

Before he can have another shot at the title he must earn the right to fight him again. Which he is the procees of. Danny Green was not even a match for Mundine. As much as people dislike him, you cannot take away his ability in the ring. He took everything Kessler could throw at him and the some. The guy is extremely fast, no one can match his speed. Unfortunately Mundines attitude gets in the way.

I reckon he will wn the fight tonight as well without too much trouble. He will hold the title again soon. Wait and see.


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2007)

as much as i don't like him, i hear he is doing well tonight!


----------



## cris (Mar 7, 2007)

He belongs with his terrorist mates in a crater JMO
He does have athletic ability but i hate him just the same.


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 7, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## codeth (Mar 7, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Mundine may have had a mouth on him at one stage.



which he still does








hugsta said:


> As much as people dislike him, you cannot take away his ability in the ring. .




he has speed. but speed isnt everything



hugsta said:


> He will hold the title again soon. Wait and see.



as soon as he gets to the, he will go straight back to the bottom again, he will never be a champion in my book

cody


----------



## codeth (Mar 8, 2007)

mundine won


----------



## darkangel (Mar 8, 2007)

aahhh poo


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh well . Thats it. Mundine won. We wont hear the end of that for a while.


----------



## Timotei (Mar 8, 2007)

darkangel said:


> aahhh poo



Lmao, agreed, but expected :?


----------



## codeth (Mar 8, 2007)

just browsing threw some old photos
love the expression on mundines face





and this one





enjoy


----------



## darkangel (Mar 8, 2007)

smassshhhhh lol


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

The kessler fight was the best thing that could have happened to Mundine. He learnt heaps from that fight. I watched the fight tonight and was surprised with how far Mundine has come. Tonight was the first time Sam Soliman was knocked down. Mundine knocked him down 3 times from memory and he was unable to beat the count the last time. I tend to think that kessler won't give Mundine another chance unless ordered to by the relevant boxing authority.
People also forget that as well as speed Mundine has pretty good power. His last fight which was the world title qualifier he stopped the bloke in the fifth I think with a left rip to the body!!!!!

It makes me laugh when people have no idea what they are talking about but hate Mundine so much they are compelled to say something. I too get frustrated with some of the stuff that comes out of his mouth but at the end of the day he is a true showman and has done huge things for the sport in this country. Don't forget that at the end of the day it is a business and contraversy always sells. If he was in the US no one would even batter an eyelid at what he says because they are all like that over there. Personally I think it has more to do with our own "tall poppy syndrome".

Paul Briggs was a commentator tonight and he admitted that he believes tonight we "saw the making of a superstar", a comment that he admitted he never thought he would make. I say ignore the crap and just get behind him......


----------



## cris (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> If he was in the US no one would even batter an eyelid at what he says because they are all like that over there.



That isnt quite true most of them would probably want to shoot him for supporting terrorism such as the 9/11attack.


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

cris said:


> That isnt quite true most of them would probably want to shoot him for supporting terrorism such as the 9/11attack.


 

Well I can see this getting out of hand very quickly but anyway.....

from memory I think he said that "America got what they deserve". Not exactly the same thing as supporting terrorism. If you stick your nose in where it isn't wanted for long enough sooner or later it will be bitten off.


----------



## Camo (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep mundine won. He actuallt flogged him to. As much as i hate mundine he actually fought really well against solomon which is a first.

What a mouth at the end but instead of "yeah we both fought well" he said "i knocked his ass out"

At least he did not run around the ring like he did when he fought green and eckels. 

Cameron


----------



## shelli3 (Mar 8, 2007)

bloody mundine won the *******


----------



## cris (Mar 8, 2007)

I think Mundine likes it in the ring.


----------



## reece89 (Mar 8, 2007)

wats wrong with mundine if he came up 2 anyone on this site for bad mouthing him for a fight we'd all run like a puppy with its tail in between its legs he is 1 of the best boxers i have ever seen if only we were rich like him i like how he stands for wat he beleives in but sumtimes he goes to far but when i met him he was the nicest bloke ever lol good on ya mundine


----------



## bylo (Mar 8, 2007)

mundine is a good fighter but he should keep his mouth shut .
he has to go too far to often


----------



## urodacus_au (Mar 8, 2007)

reece89 said:


> wats wrong with mundine if he came up 2 anyone on this site for bad mouthing him for a fight we'd all run like a puppy with its tail in between its legs he is 1 of the best boxers i have ever seen if only we were rich like him i like how he stands for wat he beleives in but sumtimes he goes to far but when i met him he was the nicest bloke ever lol good on ya mundine



Nope, id take a step back and shoot him. The mans a dog, claims to be Australian, start acting like it. No doubt hes a good boxer, but hes not the kind of person the majority of Australians can be proud of.

Pity the skill was wasted on such an ****hole.
Jordan


----------



## Jozz (Mar 8, 2007)

cris said:


> I think Mundine likes it in the ring.


 
HAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jozz (Mar 8, 2007)

urodacus_au said:


> Nope, id take a step back and shoot him. The mans a dog, claims to be Australian, start acting like it. No doubt hes a good boxer, but hes not the kind of person the majority of Australians can be proud of.
> 
> Pity the skill was wasted on such an ****hole.
> Jordan


 
Well said!


----------



## dragons75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Mundines a champ he talks the talk and last night he walked the walk The best aussie fighter ever GO CHOC


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 8, 2007)

cris said:


> That isnt quite true most of them would probably want to shoot him for supporting terrorism such as the 9/11attack.



i have no idea what the hell happenedon the 9th of november, but it has people afraid!


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 8, 2007)

I totally agree that Mundain gets ragged by the non-boxing community who have no idea what they are talking about!

You cannot deny his hand speed.... but in all honesty he hasnt really fought that many boxers, but plenty of fighters. When he runs his mouth in the media, he is already working his strategy for the next fight - make everybody want to beat him to a pulp, so he can sit back in defence and lean on his speed for a counter... soon he will be forced to fight "boxers" and we will see how he goes... eg. Hatton would have been eaten by Tszyu in a slugfest, but he leaned all over him, an efficient strategy to keep the bombs at bay, and won with strategy not "fighting". 

Soon Mundain will be pushed, and we will see if hes a "boxer" or a single strategy fighter. If he cant evolve he will get dis-assembled.


----------



## MDPython (Mar 8, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> I totally agree that Mundain gets ragged by the non-boxing community who have no idea what they are talking about!
> 
> You cannot deny his hand speed.... but in all honesty he hasnt really fought that many boxers, but plenty of fighters. When he runs his mouth in the media, he is already working his strategy for the next fight - make everybody want to beat him to a pulp, so he can sit back in defence and lean on his speed for a counter... soon he will be forced to fight "boxers" and we will see how he goes... eg. Hatton would have been eaten by Tszyu in a slugfest, but he leaned all over him, an efficient strategy to keep the bombs at bay, and won with strategy not "fighting".
> 
> Soon Mundain will be pushed, and we will see if hes a "boxer" or a single strategy fighter. If he cant evolve he will get dis-assembled.




Agreed and well said!!!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> The kessler fight was the best thing that could have happened to Mundine. He learnt heaps from that fight. I watched the fight tonight and was surprised with how far Mundine has come. Tonight was the first time Sam Soliman was knocked down. Mundine knocked him down 3 times from memory and he was unable to beat the count the last time. I tend to think that kessler won't give Mundine another chance unless ordered to by the relevant boxing authority.
> People also forget that as well as speed Mundine has pretty good power. His last fight which was the world title qualifier he stopped the bloke in the fifth I think with a left rip to the body!!!!!
> 
> It makes me laugh when people have no idea what they are talking about but hate Mundine so much they are compelled to say something. I too get frustrated with some of the stuff that comes out of his mouth but at the end of the day he is a true showman and has done huge things for the sport in this country. Don't forget that at the end of the day it is a business and contraversy always sells. If he was in the US no one would even batter an eyelid at what he says because they are all like that over there. Personally I think it has more to do with our own "tall poppy syndrome".
> ...


 
Well said Buck, Mundine is a champion and is a nice bloke if you ever get to meet him. He has certainly said some stupid things in the past, but I think he realises this. 

When it is all said and done, we are talking boxing and not pollitcis. He will be the next world champion. As I said before, he should never have lost his title in the first place.

I agree Buck, Kessler would have watched that fight and if Mundine did as well as what everyone says he will be worried about a rematch. I would personally love to see a rematch as I believe Mundine would win second time around.

With all the people carrying on about Munine being a loud mouth etc etc. Does everyone forget what Cassius Clay/ Muhammad Ali was like. He had quite a mouth on him as well. Also had career of wins/losses and come backs. But Geez, he is a legend now. Why do people think Mundune won't be........


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> I totally agree that Mundain gets ragged by the non-boxing community who have no idea what they are talking about!
> 
> You cannot deny his hand speed.... but in all honesty he hasnt really fought that many boxers, but plenty of fighters. When he runs his mouth in the media, he is already working his strategy for the next fight - make everybody want to beat him to a pulp, so he can sit back in defence and lean on his speed for a counter... soon he will be forced to fight "boxers" and we will see how he goes... eg. Hatton would have been eaten by Tszyu in a slugfest, but he leaned all over him, an efficient strategy to keep the bombs at bay, and won with strategy not "fighting".
> 
> Soon Mundain will be pushed, and we will see if hes a "boxer" or a single strategy fighter. If he cant evolve he will get dis-assembled.


 
So out of all the people Mundine has fought, none have been 'boxers'!!!! So all the world title holders he has fought aren't really any good as they are not 'boxers', they are just fighters......LOL Are you serious??

People have been saying this since his first fights against some no body has beens. And back then i would have agreed. But to say he has been up against a decent opponent is just a load of bull. So Ellis, Otke, Siaca, Kessler, Echols to name just a few aren't good boxers/fighters whatever you want to call.

You have got to be kidding me......


----------



## slip_phreak (Mar 8, 2007)

Mundine is quick but when he runs his mouth it is annoying. Whether or not his arogance is part of his fighting strategy as someone else stated is debateable and nobody really knows except him. I dont know .. i'd prefer to watch him win a few fights and then get demolished just to bring him back down to earth every now and again to keep his mouth running on a bit of a leash.. but hey thats just me.
I know i'd have stuff all chance against him because it would take 3 of me to defend me against one of him and thats only if he attacked me with his backside. Im more of a bleeder, i'd have more chance of him drowning in my blood than beating him in a fight lol


----------



## reece89 (Mar 8, 2007)

and another reason people dont like about mundine is he wants the australian flag changed i think this is a excellent idea i think it is time for australia to lose the union jack shaw the poms think they discoverd australia but who was here first the aboriginals were they have more rite to have something they want on the flag so australia lose the union jack and have a bit of red yellow or black on and as for mundine being the champ ''the man'' is here


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> The kessler fight was the best thing that could have happened to Mundine. He learnt heaps from that fight. I watched the fight tonight and was surprised with how far Mundine has come. Tonight was the first time Sam Soliman was knocked down. Mundine knocked him down 3 times from memory and he was unable to beat the count the last time. I tend to think that kessler won't give Mundine another chance unless ordered to by the relevant boxing authority.
> People also forget that as well as speed Mundine has pretty good power. His last fight which was the world title qualifier he stopped the bloke in the fifth I think with a left rip to the body!!!!!
> 
> It makes me laugh when people have no idea what they are talking about but hate Mundine so much they are compelled to say something. I too get frustrated with some of the stuff that comes out of his mouth but at the end of the day he is a true showman and has done huge things for the sport in this country. Don't forget that at the end of the day it is a business and contraversy always sells. If he was in the US no one would even batter an eyelid at what he says because they are all like that over there. Personally I think it has more to do with our own "tall poppy syndrome".
> ...


 



What the????
Get of it Buck. 

Since when are you a fan........i'm not angry at you......just very disappointed.

Ok he's got speed, power etc.......but he's a fire truck wit, and who wants someone like that representing the country. Just look at that rap vid he's just done. Burning the Union Jack and so on.......... one of these days he's going to put his mouth out that bit to far and pow.......it'll be nothing but flashbacks and watching re runs from then on. I just hope I'm there to see it.

I watched highlights of his last fight (the guy that done his ribs). Was a shame he wasn't just a little bigger and with a bit more power. Not saying he would have won, but he definately had what it would have taken to shake "the man" up.......a bigger and cockier mouth.

Mundines a cat......hell i'd take him.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 8, 2007)

well even though i said i hope sam soloman won, mundine did fight quite well and to become a world champion again he must be doing something right


----------



## codeth (Mar 8, 2007)

dazza_wilto said:


> to become a world champion again he must be doing something right



paying people to take a dive


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 8, 2007)

Hugsta, Fenech held belts up, doesnt mean he was a "boxers" sphincter.... he was one hell of a fighter though! 

Dont get me wrong, as I said before his hand speed is unreal, and that with his accuracy, is a menacing combination! 

But his constant script runs straight from "the rumble in the jungle" DVD, run your chops, dont initiate, wait and retaliate... and he has won because of this strategy which he is well schooled at. Even "Ellis, Otke, Siaca, Kessler, Echols to name just a few" (which all arent quality IMO, and arent the few, they are the only ones close ATM), on the majority played straight into his style and came out after him.

I know what his fans see in him, I see it too, but I also see big holes in his style. If you look through his better opponents, they were heavy hitters, or toe to toe stand up fighters... No-one has yet to play him patient, or on top of you brawl him... I think Lovemore would get him, his relentless style doesnt let the counter-punchers get their elbows apart and gloves away from their chins.

We could fire back and forth for years, and still never agree.... only when he gets tested will we have the answer.


----------



## Camo (Mar 8, 2007)

Lets see how he goes when he fights other country boxers. Then we will see if he puts his money where his mouth is. He has not lost to an aussie yet in his 3 losses they have all benn other country fighters.

Cameron


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 8, 2007)

well i recon mundine is a mung bean.


----------



## hodges (Mar 8, 2007)

i hope "sam solomon" wins, i dont like mundine, he just talk's it up
cheers
brad


----------



## bylo (Mar 8, 2007)

Mundine will prove himself to me when he fights some Mexicans or some real tough buggers from other countries .
most of mundine opponents have been over the hill and only there for the quick buck.
it quite easy if your a boxer and you have a thug throwing hay makers,at you and all you do is runs back and takes a jab to score a point or two .
that's not boxing to me (mundine specialty)


----------



## codeth (Mar 8, 2007)

hodges_399 said:


> i hope "sam solomon" wins, i dont like mundine, he just talk's it up
> cheers
> brad




mundine won


send him to mexico, bet he wouldnt even open his mouth


----------



## hodges (Mar 8, 2007)

codeth said:


> mundine won
> 
> 
> send him to mexico, bet he wouldnt even open his mouth



why mexico, why not send him to america !! that would be good lol
cheers
brad


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2007)

You kids need grow up.....LOL

I'm not talking about his mouth, what he said in the past or what stupid thing he might say in the future. I am talking about him purely as a boxer. You can not take away how good he is. He is a technical boxer who is quicker than anyone in his class. A brawler will not match him becasue he is too smart for that. Kessler has been his best fight and I don't hink we have seen the best of him yet.

I hear what you are saying ihaveherps, but these are world class boxers he is fighting, not has beens. Name someone in his weight range that he hasn't fought that would be any sort of challenge.....???


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> What the????
> Get of it Buck.
> 
> Since when are you a fan........i'm not angry at you......just very disappointed.
> ...


 

I never said he wasn't an idiot. I was actually very angry initially for what he did to his team mates at the Dragons but I just made a decision very early on to ignore the BS and take what he has to offer on it's merits. I could see early on that he had incredible talent and why dismiss that because I don't agree with a few things that he says. 
I have to give him some credit on one thing though. Personally I think you will not find a better behaved and more loved boxer in Australia then Kostya Tszyu. But after one of his fights everyone agreed he was good and got on with their day to day routine. After a Mundine fight people talk for days/weeks and most can't wait until the next fight in hope that he gets his ass kicked. 

I have to agree with Hugsta. Ali was/is classed as the greatest ever yet at the time was forever trash talking, and taking stands on some very controversial issues.


----------



## cement (Mar 8, 2007)

Whats the go with boxing anyway? A heap of money, big BUSINESS, show ponies like Mundine, yeah ok he is a good boxer but he picks his fights, Danny Green was chasing him for years, thats how it works. If you choose your fights and your smart about it thats half the battle. If you are interested in seeing hard fights check out kyokushin karate national titles. There's no money, but a trip to Japan for the winner to fight in world titles. Plus, its multiple opponents to win. Always exiting and bare fisted, no pads seriousness.Open to anyone to enter too.


----------



## lewy4au (Mar 8, 2007)

Mundine is THE MAN. Two time world champ. Big mouth or not he has proved he can put them together. He deserves the support of all Australians


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 8, 2007)

i have never been a fan of mundine and never was a fan of shane warne, both ****ers who thrive on the idiots from the media who constantly ask them questions in the hope of a controvertial answer or a very stupid comment, unfortunately you have to give them credit, they are/were good at what they do.
JMO
cheers.


----------



## cris (Mar 8, 2007)

cement said:


> Whats the go with boxing anyway? A heap of money, big BUSINESS, show ponies like Mundine, yeah ok he is a good boxer but he picks his fights, Danny Green was chasing him for years, thats how it works. If you choose your fights and your smart about it thats half the battle. If you are interested in seeing hard fights check out kyokushin karate national titles. There's no money, but a trip to Japan for the winner to fight in world titles. Plus, its multiple opponents to win. Always exiting and bare fisted, no pads seriousness.Open to anyone to enter too.



Very true, i like UFC myself, it doesnt even limit to one style, if you are a real fighter you dont need pads or silly rules boxing is just a sport not a real fight IMO. I would like to see mundine in UFC :lol: 

Credit where credit is due, Mundine is a good athlete, just proof everyone has atleast one good thing good about them, but not always more than 1.


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 8, 2007)

lewy4au said:


> Mundine is THE MAN. Two time world champ. Big mouth or not he has proved he can put them together. He deserves the support of all Australians


 

Mundine doesn't deserve support from all Australians. And he really doesn't get it. If he respected Australia and our flag and our values, he would have all the patriotic support. The man has an identity crisis. He scoffs our flag and converts to a religion that he didn't grow up with and is not an Aboriginal religion. He justifys terrorist acts. Lucky for him he can fight because it's the only thing he has going for him.


----------



## cris (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah i agree Mandy, but he doesnt fight he plays boxing.


----------



## codeth (Mar 8, 2007)

wonder how quick hoppa could knock mundine out?


----------



## bylo (Mar 8, 2007)

1 round ,about 3 punches


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> . Personally I think you will not find a better behaved and more loved boxer in Australia then Kostya Tszyu.


 

With all that garbage you went on with this was all i took note of.


----------



## bulla_iia (Mar 8, 2007)

Mundine is the greatest boxer ever, I dont care is he is muslim, jew, buddist, or I knock on your door every saturday morning religion. Give him the title and the credit he has earned. Someone stated on here he is a terrorist, blah blah, he give the meaning to terror in the ring, he is the Rocky Balboa of the real world
Keep it up Mundine, and you to will be managed by Don King, he only takes the best under his wings....well he did before retirement, ok maybe mundine missed out on that one


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 8, 2007)

bulla_iia said:


> Mundine is the greatest boxer ever, I dont care is he is muslim, jew, buddist, or I knock on your door every saturday morning religion. Give him the title and the credit he has earned. Someone stated on here he is a terrorist, blah blah, he give the meaning to terror in the ring, he is the Rocky Balboa of the real world
> Keep it up Mundine, and you to will be managed by Don King, he only takes the best under his wings....well he did before retirement, ok maybe mundine missed out on that one


 
Anyone who justifys terrorism deserves no credit. And the greatest boxer ever???? What planet are you on? How do you justify a statement like that? Terror in the ring, blah blah, youve been reading too many mills and boons instead of watchin the boxing.


----------



## bulla_iia (Mar 8, 2007)

oh I love it when you are fiesty, you remind me of mundine in the ring, always has that edge, that desire to win


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 8, 2007)

bulla_iia said:


> oh I love it when you are fiesty, you remind me of mundine in the ring, always has that edge, that desire to win


 
You give him too much credit mate. But we are all entitled to an opinion. As odd as some of them are


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

maculosis_mandy said:


> You give him too much credit mate. But we are all entitled to an opinion. As odd as some of them are


 

Well that's all about perspective isn't it??


----------



## Casey (Mar 8, 2007)

People can think whatever they want about Mundine outside the ring, but credit has to be given to him when it comes to the sport he is a superb athlete who has evolved his style so much in the last few years. Last night he was on top form and no one should deny him that.

And that comment about Hoppa being able to knock him out is a bit ridiculous, last night he was fighting a no-one and was starting to look pretty tired to me, he would not have the endurance to go up against Mundine


----------



## Gut-Axe (Mar 8, 2007)

I’ve been into boxing and trained at the local PCYC here in Toowoomba since I was a kid. I know it’s hard to believe, but yes, I am a Mundine supporter (where as it seems 90% of the people I know here at the gym or even just anyone genuinely into boxing really do seem to hate him).

My argument has always been this: Why does everyone seem to worship Ali and his antics and then seem to be totally against anything Anthony Mundine does? You have to also remember, that back in the 60’s and 70’s the majority of people seemed to have the same disregard for Ali as they do now for Mundine. Don’t get me wrong, I’m not comparing the two as boxers (Mundine is no Ali yet and/or probably never will be). However it’s obvious that they very much the same in the way that they have handled themselves outside the ring. Ali won AND lost fights he said he was going to win and did so with a lot of bravado. Mundine does the same, yes?

I still can’t seem to get over how little has changed after Mundine’s win over Danny Green. People, even in this thread are saying “Who has he fought? Give him a real challenge”. Yet I am assuming these same people were the ones before The Man vs The Machine fight saying Danny Green would destroy Mundine. Granted I think Danny Green did look off that night and I think his excuse of having to lose too much weight for Super Middle did affect him. But in the end, Mundine won all but 1 round of that fight (IMHO anyway) and Danny Green was at the time a world class fighter in that weight division.

I am going to probably get a lot of feedback here (mostly negative I suppose) but hey, it’s just my opinion and no one has to agree. I think it’s quite un-Australian for a lot of people here in Australia that claim they can’t wait for the day Mundine gets KO’d by an international fighter (which he obviously has already). I’m not the kind of full-on nationalist type of person who goes around waving an Australian flag in people’s faces, but still, I think it’s pretty disrespectful for Australian’s supporting the boxer who is fighting their Australian World Champion. I think what a lot of people don’t realise is how much Anthony Mundine, the man away from the cameras, actually does for the aboriginal community and even just Australia as a whole (sometimes, I admit, he does it in a controversial manner). People claim Ali is a humanitarian (which I agree with). But so is Anthony Mundine. You also have to remember, it is actually considered part of a boxer’s job these day’s to make money for promoters, put bums in seats and get PPV purchases. I would almost guarantee that 90% of the Mundine most people see is hype and The Man away from the cameras is quite a decent person (as most of his opponents have said).

I haven’t even begun to go on about how great a fighter he obviously is, but I’m going to leave it there for now anyways before I bore everyone to death (as I probably already have).


----------



## Twiggz (Mar 8, 2007)

Hoppa couldn't even manage to get his shirt back on.
Cut him some slack....its a big ask to go more than 1 round for him.


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> Well that's all about perspective isn't it??


 
Yes, and you now have mine on the subject


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

Casey said:


> People can think whatever they want about Mundine outside the ring, but credit has to be given to him when it comes to the sport he is a superb athlete who has evolved his style so much in the last few years. Last night he was on top form and no one should deny him that.
> 
> And that comment about Hoppa being able to knock him out is a bit ridiculous, last night he was fighting a no-one and was starting to look pretty tired to me, he would not have the endurance to go up against Mundine


 

Unfortunately I think you are wrong. As ridiculous as the original question was I think Mundine would have been KO'ed very early on by Hoppa. Hoppa's fitness would never have been an issue. You can't give away 30kg+ to a heavy handed fighter and not pay a heavy price.


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

maculosis_mandy said:


> Yes, and you now have mine on the subject


 
LMAO

As ill informed as it may be. Take a valium!!!


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> LMAO
> 
> As ill informed as it may be. Take a valium!!!


 

Youd be better off scoffing ya beer nuts than typing


----------



## Gut-Axe (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> Unfortunately I think you are wrong. As ridiculous as the original question was I think Mundine would have been KO'ed very early on by Hoppa. Hoppa's fitness would never have been an issue. You can't give away 30kg+ to a heavy handed fighter and not pay a heavy price.


 

Exaclty, hence the need for weight divisions. A lightweight could probably land a ratio of 20:1 the amount of punches on a heavyweight per round and outbox a heavyweight for however many rounds. But that one punch the heavwight lands is going to knock the lightweight out no question.

Each division has its pros and cons though obviously: lighter weight classes rely on speed, skill and boxing most of the time where as most people really like the heavyweights as one punch can change a fight completely.


----------



## bulla_iia (Mar 8, 2007)

buck said:


> LMAO
> 
> As ill informed as it may be. Take a valium!!!


 
I dont understand after 5 pages on this thread you are telling Mandy to take a valium. When this female that is showing an interest in this violent sport of boxing, today most females would be getting out the stick tape to seal up a cardboard box if you mentioned the word boxing, they almost have no idea it exist. People have their own ideas and theories to many different things, and because one person who you dont think belongs on this thread most likely because she is a female, you tell. So you think this and you think that, thats great, think what you want, but dont tell people to chill out or shut up, because they have a different opinion than you, Bottom line is the 9th round, who one and who lost, so that should tell you who the better fighter was.


----------



## Casey (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe your right Buck I admit I'm no expert.


----------



## buck (Mar 8, 2007)

bulla_iia said:


> I dont understand after 5 pages on this thread you are telling Mandy to take a valium. When this female that is showing an interest in this violent sport of boxing, today most females would be getting out the stick tape to seal up a cardboard box if you mentioned the word boxing, they almost have no idea it exist. People have their own ideas and theories to many different things, and because one person who you dont think belongs on this thread most likely because she is a female, you tell. So you think this and you think that, thats great, think what you want, but dont tell people to chill out or shut up, because they have a different opinion than you, Bottom line is the 9th round, who one and who lost, so that should tell you who the better fighter was.


 

What the hell are you saying?????

I told her to take a valium as it appeared that she was unable to debate the topic without loosing her cool.
Personally I don't think she has any inerest in boxing, rather just a healthy hatred of a boxer.

Are you suggesting at the end of your post that I don't think Mundine was the better fighter? If so I would suggest you pay more attention to what you are reading in future as it might just save you some embarrassment.


----------



## bulla_iia (Mar 9, 2007)

buck said:


> What the hell are you saying?????
> 
> I told her to take a valium as it appeared that she was unable to debate the topic without loosing her cool.
> Personally I don't think she has any inerest in boxing, rather just a healthy hatred of a boxer.
> ...


 
again making assumptions about another persons interest or non interest, and doesnt hatred set the scene for a favorite, hmmmmmmm, took me only a second to think about the answer to that one. Again Assuming she lost her cool, because there is no expression of context or emotion behind a keyboard, maybe if you heard her voice you would truely know that answer before picking what you think a person is or isnt. 

Now I now that when I post this you are going to post again and again as I have seen that you like to have last words as it would upset you not to have the last words in a debate issue, so I wonder where the bottle of valium should be passed on to next.


----------



## Casey (Mar 9, 2007)

I think a the most of the post's are by people that only know of him through media coverage, therefore hate him and have no respect for him as an athlete.
My opinion is that he is doing his job cause whether people are paying to see him win or lose a fight its making him and a lot of other people rich, whats that saying no publicity is bad publicity.


----------



## codeth (Mar 9, 2007)

what did i see tonight, mundine wants to go back to st george? well im making a prediction now, i reckon if he gets the title he will cut loose and go back to football while he is on top and its an easy way out of boxing the americans.


----------



## buck (Mar 9, 2007)

Casey said:


> I think a the most of the post's are by people that only know of him through media coverage, therefore hate him and have no respect for him as an athlete.
> My opinion is that he is doing his job cause whether people are paying to see him win or lose a fight its making him and a lot of other people rich, whats that saying no publicity is bad publicity.


 
Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## Gut-Axe (Mar 9, 2007)

codeth said:


> what did i see tonight, mundine wants to go back to st george? well im making a prediction now, i reckon if he gets the title he will cut loose and go back to football while he is on top and its an easy way out of boxing the americans. hes a ****er fullstop


 
Well my prediction is that he already has the title… 

I also predict that Antwun Echols was American too (when he won the WBA belt the first time)


----------



## codeth (Mar 9, 2007)

he wont go over there and fight will he? makes them come here


----------



## Casey (Mar 9, 2007)

I think that what was said today was that Mundine has no plans to go back to league atm, and why would he he is finally in really good form as a boxer


----------



## Gut-Axe (Mar 9, 2007)

codeth said:


> he wont go over there and fight will he? makes them come here


 
How many fights did Sven Ottke fight out of Germany? Mundine fought him in Germany yeah?


----------



## codeth (Mar 9, 2007)

and look what happened , 

plus im talking about america


----------



## buck (Mar 9, 2007)

bulla_iia said:


> again making assumptions about another persons interest or non interest, and doesnt hatred set the scene for a favorite, hmmmmmmm, took me only a second to think about the answer to that one. Again Assuming she lost her cool, because there is no expression of context or emotion behind a keyboard, maybe if you heard her voice you would truely know that answer before picking what you think a person is or isnt.
> 
> Now I now that when I post this you are going to post again and again as I have seen that you like to have last words as it would upset you not to have the last words in a debate issue, so I wonder where the bottle of valium should be passed on to next.


 

At risk of proving you right..... 

You talk about me making assumptions yet you assume that my comments were made in a sexist nature. Far from true!!! I had however formed an opinion based on the fact that she made very little or no comment in relation to boxing, rather kept on talking about a correlation between Mundine and terrorism.
I didn't actually mean to imply that she had lost her cool but I do believe that she was starting to become agitated.

I would love to know how you can justify your comments where you claim that I seem to like to have the last word when you have been on the site for just over 2 months and I average 0.51 posts a day. Yeah I guess you have seen alot of my posts then


----------



## buck (Mar 9, 2007)

codeth said:


> im talking about america


 

He has fought in Montreal, Canada. He one pretty convincingly too. TKO Rd3


----------



## Gut-Axe (Mar 9, 2007)

codeth said:


> and look what happened ,
> 
> plus im talking about america


 
I thought you were arguing more about the class of fighter as opposed to where they’re from. Sven Ottke was a Super Middleweight champion with a record of 34 and 0 and 33 of his fights were in Germany (one was in Austria) and all 22 of his title fights were in Germany.

I agree with you if you’re talking location too. I mean Sven Ottke was underrated as hell but you could see where there experts were coming from in not putting him up there in Pound4Pound listings with a 34 – 0 record because he never fought outside his home crowd (and yes it can make a pretty big difference). Is that what you mean by Mundine needing to fight outside of Australia?

Locations for fights aren’t always just given to the hometown fighter or whoever has the most cash behind them. A lot of times it’s decided by a tender type deal (anyone interested in hosting the fight puts a bid in a box etc. and whoever has biggest bid hosts the fight). Sometimes the respective association will decide, sometimes it comes down to TV rights and deals, sometimes a fighter is just happy to get a lot of money to fight their opponent in their country. I must admit though, Mundine has good people around him and it's obvious he usually gets what he wants because he has the backing.

Mundine wants Kessler for the WBC and he’s from Denmark and he’s the one who vacated the WBA title. Joe Calzaghe is English and he has the IBF and WBO. So why is Mundine going to fight an American?


----------



## gaara (Mar 9, 2007)

Silly choc needs to go debut in another aussie "rap" song with the fat beat boxing reject from Australian Idol, imo


----------



## hugsta (Mar 9, 2007)

maculosis_mandy said:


> Mundine doesn't deserve support from all Australians. And he really doesn't get it. If he respected Australia and our flag and our values, he would have all the patriotic support. The man has an identity crisis. He scoffs our flag and converts to a religion that he didn't grow up with and is not an Aboriginal religion. He justifys terrorist acts. Lucky for him he can fight because it's the only thing he has going for him.


 
If you ever get to go to a Mundine fight, I suggest you do as it is obvious you have never been. He draws massive crowds of support from all walks of life. Including major media personalities and sportsman alike. I have met heaps of people at his fights like John Laws, Fatty Vaughton, The chief, Matty Johns, Wendyl Sailor, Gretel Killen, Willie Mason, Mark Taylor and many more. All of these Australians support Mundine along with a lot of indiginous people.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 9, 2007)

Islam has a history in Aboriginal culture that goes back at least 150 years. There is also evidence of contact with Islam through traders well before that on the North and Northwest coast.
Heard of a little train called the Ghan. Its named for the Afghani camel drivers who came to Australia in the 1800s. Many of them married into aboriginal communities.
Aboriginal artist Ian Adullah is decended from one such man.
He is one of many. Patriots dont seem to consider the history of Australia important.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 9, 2007)

consequence said:


> Islam has a history in Aboriginal culture that goes back at least 150 years. There is also evidence of contact with Islam through traders well before that on the North and Northwest coast.
> Heard of a little train called the Ghan. Its named for the Afghani camel drivers who came to Australia in the 1800s. Many of them married into aboriginal communities.
> Aboriginal artist Ian Adullah is decended from one such man.
> He is one of many. Patriots dont seem to consider the history of Australia important.



Next you will be suggesting that Australia had human inhabitants prior to the Dutch and English!


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Mar 9, 2007)

You are right Hugsta that I havent been to one of his matches. But I'm sorry that I still think that a lot of Australians arent behind him because of his views. I dont deny the mans ability. But being a patriotic Australian I just can't bring myself to admire him as a sportsman or an Australian athlete. I'm entitled to my own views and this is he last you will hear from me on the subject.


----------



## codeth (Mar 9, 2007)

Gut-Axe said:


> [Is that what you mean by Mundine needing to fight outside of Australia?[/SIZE][/FONT].



yep, i just like too see the difference it will make when/if he goes over there. he needs to prove himself to the world. i just dont know why he hasnt been over there much, thats where the money is


----------



## reece89 (Mar 9, 2007)

for all those people that think mundines rappin a joke well you can laugh but he will upercut u over these ropes like i have said many times people dont like mundine cause i think there jeoules cause if they wernt they would just leave him alone and as for hoppa knocking mundine out 1st round well wake up lol shaw hoppa will last a while but mundine got the speed the power and the agility to run rings around hoppa lol


----------



## codeth (Mar 10, 2007)

:? what are you trying to say?


----------

